# A new design....for me anyway. the "Boomerang' !



## wombat (Sep 14, 2014)

Fate or the Gods all came together at the same time for this one. 

1....I recently finished a couple of "Tassie Devils" and every time I make one I keep thinking that if it were a tad longer it would make a nice catty, even without the swell. 
2.... I've had some Australian Olive wood drying for over a year now.
3....I've been meaning to do a laminate for awhile.

So with that in mind, I literally just stretched the Devil about 12 mm so that the handle fit would into the fleshy part of the palm. Then using a 10 mm split frame  of red iron bark for strength I added a pair of book matched olive wood faces. A couple of brass pins and lanyard finish it off. I was actually planning on some pins in the handle but when the knots showed up I didn't want to detract from them, as they were lined up so nicely.
As for the name....I usually have 2 or 3 catties on the go at any one time but after banding it up, it worked so well I found that I kept returning to it, hence the name.








 


nicely book matched and just love those knots!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 14, 2014)

Walter - another winner  I love the consistency in your work


----------



## billythekid (Sep 14, 2014)

That is definelty a pretty slingshot


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice and full bodied, should fit the hand nicely!


----------

